# Clarification on the LMR board



## am1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Can a moderator please clarify the rules of the maximum $100 a night.  I understand optional charges would be extra.

But what mandatory charges/taxes can be included in the $100/night and which ones are excluded?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 16, 2011)

The moderator of that forum (John Chase) states that "a fee charged to all by the resort - never touched or collected by the renter - can be excluded from the $700 [per week] limit." Thus, such a fee (e.g., an all-inclusive fee paid at check-in) which is charged to all who stay there would also be excluded from the $100 per night limit.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Dave, that is correct. All other fees such as any guest certificate must be covered in the $100 maximum per night.


----------



## am1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Even if guest certificates fees can be collected by the resort?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 16, 2011)

surely you can differentiate between a fee above 700 that is paid to the resort, vs a fee above 700 that will end up in the rentee's pocket.


----------



## am1 (Jul 16, 2011)

A guest confirmation fee can be paid by the guest to the resort.  In December, my posting was removed as I was asking $100 a night plus the guest fee being paid by the guest directly to the resort.  

Since then I have not known what fees are allowed and which are not.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 16, 2011)

Using your guest fee example, notice the quoted language in my earlier post, confirmed by John in his post (emphasis added): 





> "*a fee charged to all by the resort* - never touched or collected by the renter - can be excluded from the $700 [per week] limit."


Even if a resort collected a guest fee, such a fee would not be charged to everyone (e.g., to owners using their week) by a resort. 

Thus, you cannot charge additional for a guest fee. If your resort will collect it from your renter, you would have to reduce your $700 asking price by the amount of the guest fee. If you pay the guest fee and want to reimbursed for it, your maximum fee would be $700; nothing additional. Either way, it's the same out-of-pocket result for your renter.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 16, 2011)

Disney charges an extra $95, is that just to guests or owners too?

That means no one renting a disney week out can rent it for more then $605?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 16, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Disney charges an extra $95, is that just to guests or owners too?
> 
> That means no one renting a disney week out can rent it for more then $605?



If you have Disney rentals for $700, I will take a dozen of them!


----------



## JudyS (Jul 20, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Disney charges an extra $95, is that just to guests or owners too?
> 
> That means no one renting a disney week out can rent it for more then $605?


The $95 fee is only for RCI exchanges, which aren't supposed to be rented anyway. DVC owners don't pay anything other than their DVC points.

The going rate for DVC rentals by individuals is $10 per DVC point. So, a DVC owner could get a reasonable rate on the LMR board if they had nights costs less than 10 DVC points each. There are a few DVC nights (all in studios) that cost less than 10 DVC points, but not many of these nights, and most of them are during times of year (such as September) that are hard to rent. 

I've seen a few DVC rentals on the LMR board, but not many. The only time it's really worth listing a DVC reservation there is if your points are close to expiring.


----------

